

Computer Science -Questions/Recommendations for a Bachelor Thesis  - DunderMifflin

Hello.
For my last year in my bachelor i have to choose a thesis from a given list of essays including software development,research, programming,neuron networks,clustering etc etc.After considering lots of stuff like things that i know how to do, things that i would like to do and the list of essays ,i still dont know what to choose.
The thing is i am a beginner in this field and thus not really able to tell which field of computer science is thriving and interesting thats why i need some opinions and suggestions.<p>PS.What is your opinion on an essay having to do with desinging and developing parallel sorting and clustering data algorithms in a cluster environment using a myrinet 2Gbps network.(the title might not be exact but i think it draws the picture).<p>Thanx for hearing me out
======
gradschool
I've supervised a couple of undergraduate projects. Parallel sorting
algorithms are a cool topic but quite specialized, so it would seem unlikely
that you could train yourself up to an employable standard within an academic
year in addition to your other responsibilities. A better use of your time
would be something to get you hired. I recommend that you organize your thesis
as a comparative study of two or three competing technologies you'd be
interested to learn, by implementing a similar application with each of them
(e.g. Ruby vs. PHP, Java vs. Objective C, MongoDB vs. Cassandra, etc. etc.).
Have at least a few thousand lines of working code if you want to be taken
seriously by an employer, and throw in some critical thinking to please the
academics.

